#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Από τη βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ σχετικά με θέματα περιβάλλοντος

## Xάρης

Βιβλιοθήκη ΤΕΕ – Δελτίο Τρέχουσας Ενημέρωσης - Θέματα περιβάλλοντος

----------


## zena13

Ενδιαφέροντα θέματα αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη σελίδα, μάλλον. Όταν κλικάρω πάνω στο μπλε "πλήρες κείμενο", με οδηγεί σε σελίδα λάθους.

----------


## Xάρης

Έχεις δίκιο, λειτουργούν μόνο τα 1, 2 και 4.

----------

